# MSI GeForce GTX 650 Power Edition OC 1 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 13, 2012)

The MSI GeForce GTX 650 Power Edition OC is a fully customized, overclocked, GTX 650 design which comes with a unique cooler. Depending on your cooling requirements you can add a second fan in two possible configurations to reduce temperatures.

*Show full review*


----------



## LTUGamer (Sep 17, 2012)

Still HD 7770 looks much better


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 17, 2012)

This thing @ reference is below HD6770's performance. because f**k you silly costumers.


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 17, 2012)

8.3 is too high for what this card offers.


----------



## damric (Sep 17, 2012)

W1zzard, you kind of bashed the extra fan in the review summary, but we all know your eyes lit up with excitement at getting to play with a new toy, like a kiddie on christmas.


----------



## DarkOCean (Sep 17, 2012)

a worthless addition to the gpu world at these prices .


----------



## Andrei23 (Sep 17, 2012)

The HD 7770 is a far better choice at this price point.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2012)

rpsgc said:


> 8.3 is too high for what this card offers.



the score is considerably higher than the other gtx 650 today because of the superior power and noise, which are both really good.

and yes, price is bad


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 17, 2012)

The power consumption is quite nice, but for price/performance, not that cool. I guess it's only super good for HTPC, to have some gaming power in the case of..


----------



## Aksh_47 (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont know why manufacturers are ignoring this particular segment.. really expected lot more from the 650.. and in my country this thing sells for ~$200.. and at that price i can get a 6870 or a 560.. which are almost twice as fast.. dont see any point why people will buy this.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking back on the original 7770's reviews I would say this 8.3 is generous.  Other than making up efficiency over a GF116 (550Ti) whoopee… still doesn’t raise the bar at 1680x even the 550Ti (which was adequate over a 5770) still matches or exceeds even this OC’d piece.  Heck if you want Nvidia to have your money, for this I’m happy for you.  

AMD has had the folks in this particular segment cover for what the last 7 months... I’d reward them!


----------



## N3M3515 (Sep 17, 2012)

Move along fellas, nothing to do here...


----------



## Googoo24 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow...(YAWN)....More disappointing than I anticipated.  And that price needs to change ASAP.


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 17, 2012)

Too expensive like 660, but >550ti gaming performance with 45W-ish power consumption is really great. Kepler is awesome indeed



N3M3515 said:


> Move along fellas, nothing to do here...


The "the most efficient card ever tested." part surely means something, or not?


----------



## N3M3515 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Too expensive like 660, but >550ti gaming performance with 45W-ish power consumption is really great. Kepler is awesome indeed
> 
> 
> The "the most efficient card ever tested." part surely means something, or not?



Sarcasm detected, lol
I see what you did there...


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 18, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> Sarcasm detected, lol
> I see what you did there...


Was not sarcasm, but I meant no offense IGPs are still slow in my opinion, and low end cards still have purpose. Things might (and will) change pretty soon, but you still need a discrete GPU if you want an enjoyable experience while working with computers or for casual gaming. 45W is really really great for this kind of performance, and I honestly hope that somebody (Zotac for example) will puts it on an itx motherboard.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 18, 2012)

was hopping for about 20% more performance darn...


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 19, 2012)

Suggested this review to a friend that was thinking of getting one of this. Thanks !


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 24, 2012)

I just found my physx card


----------

